# Phal schilleriana and stuartiana



## bigleaf (Mar 2, 2011)

Phalaenopsis stuartiana 'Sogo' HCC/AOS






Phalaenopsis schilleriana and Phalaenopsis aphrodite subsp formosana


----------



## Shiva (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## AquaGem (Mar 2, 2011)

Oooooo......


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2011)

Those are great specimens of these phales:clap::clap:

How long have you been growing the stuartiana?

Your schileriana cracks me up, with the hanging wires to support the spike! I have a big one too, and the spikes get so long I have to tie them up to various things to keep them out of the way.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you. I have this Phal stuartiana 'Sogo' since June 2007. It was a mature size plant then. I mounted this plant because this species doesn't like to have its roots stay wet for too long. Nonetheless, the crown somehow died - although not visible as crown rot. It developed two basal keiki which flowered.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! :drool: :drool: :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful phals! I like the formosana the best.


----------



## swamprad (Mar 2, 2011)

Peter, have you had good success growing species phals in tree fern pots hanging sideways, as the stuartiana above? I have quite a few species phals growing in various media, and have considered moving them to hanging tree fern pots.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 3, 2011)

very nice! my stuartiana is still in full flower; any chance of interest in exchanging pollen?


----------



## etex (Mar 3, 2011)

Gorgeous displays of blooms!


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 3, 2011)

swamprad said:


> Peter, have you had good success growing species phals in tree fern pots hanging sideways, as the stuartiana above? I have quite a few species phals growing in various media, and have considered moving them to hanging tree fern pots.



I haven't had phalaenopsis in tree fern pots mainly because of they are not easily accessible and cost is high. I would use tree fern pot for big species plants like Phal gigantea and faster growing species like Phal aphrodite subsp formosa 'Da Wu Mountain' pictured above. In just a few years Phal aphrodite subsp formosa 'Da Wu Mountain' have grown and most of its roots are exposed. This would call for wrapping more moss to keep the roots moist or more frequent watering. So species that are more forgiving to have wet roots longer would be ones I potted in a pot.

Phal stuartiana tends to rot its root so it's more suited for tree fern. Besides, you get keiki growing out of the roots so they are best exposed.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice! :clap::clap: I had my hand on a plant of that stuartiana clone but did not buy it... Stupid me!


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 3, 2011)

This came from Norman's orchids last November. fragrant big flowers. 10 cm NS. Plant is huge too. 16-20 inches leaf span.

Phal schilleriana 'MA#2' AM/AOS


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2011)

Impressive displays on both!


----------

